# Is 350 Dogs at your Breeding business too many?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sickening. Right in my backyard, too. 

I know many ethical breeders don't deserve it...but if I had any legislative power, I'd slap so many regulations on Breeding.... but then it would only punish our law abiding ethical citizens while the scum would find ways around it.

People disgust me.

Supplies needed for confiscated dogs | WOOD TV8


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just saw this on FB. You should volunteer to help clean them up lol. Those poor poor poor dogs.

I don't understand how your breeding program gets that out of control.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yes, some co workers and I are talking about going over there(its actually about 45 min away)... but they said due to all the exposure on the local news, they are getting slammed with volunteers now which is great.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I @#%*& hate people I to would like to slap them with a bunch of laws but I'm like you and don't think it would work, and I'm also sick of all the laws we get slapped with and the bad guy just gets away with it.

I really don't get it how do people get away with this stuff it's so hard to catch them or make a good case. If conditions are bad give them a good fine, if things don't change close them down take away the animals, and if they are caught with any more well can we shoot them? I like that one, ok I'm a bad girl.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I @#%*& hate people I to would like to slap them with a bunch of laws but I'm like you and don't think it would work, and I'm also sick of all the laws we get slapped with and the bad guy just gets away with it.

I really don't get it how do people get away with this stuff it's so hard to catch them or make a good case. If conditions are bad give them a good fine, if things don't change close them down take away the animals, and if they are caught with any more well can we shoot them? I like that one, ok I'm a bad girl.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its sad. People get mad at regulations and laws... but LOOK, LOOK what happens when we are laxed and allow people to do what they want. You THINK you could tell people to be humane and sensible with regards to breeding....that would be ENOUGH and someone with half a brain would realize you couldn't have 350 Dogs. NOPE, some buffoon Jackass near me thought it was ok. So HERE we go, Breeders. Because of this idiot, we are gonna throw down a whole mess of new laws and regulations, inspections, etc.... You can thank this "Breeder" in Allegan, Michigan for your quarterly inspection.

Yeah, what a discussion and I don't want to digress from the atrocity just west of me....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is just rediculous


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sprock, I love your picture on your posts. So true. Very touching. I'd like to get that as a poster.... any idea where I could find that picture for sale as a print?


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

That is horrible! How the hell can you have so many dogs. My jaw dropped when I read that. Those poor dogs have allot to go through. I wonder how long it will take to socialize them and get them used to houses, people, kids, etc. etc.
Just so many things they have no idea about that they will now be exposed to.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

yup i seen that i posted on FB the link to the website and a few of our shelters/rescues up here are going to be getting a few of them.
if Cesar wasnt so rambunctious around other dogs i would deff foster one or two but im sure they are quite nervous and our household in general wouldnt be good for such nervous dogs. our family is loud we yell and scream and laugh my nephew stomps thru and runs around Cesar runs around the house like a mad dog sometimes my cats run thru and yell at everyone living here would cause any normal dog to have a heart attack.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oops sorry I double dribbled tried to delete and it won't do it. Well maybe there should be a quarterly check on breeders then do like I said they get one chance to make it right. Man I hate more laws stupid people. How about put them up on the court house steps and throw tomatoes at them. I think part of the problem is people have no care if anyone looks down on them any more it has been made to be a bad thing when sometimes it's good.

I know they say we shouldn't judge people but then we do anyway and as you see it is not always bad. Yes I think these people or person need to be judged and made to look like the sucky people they are.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

there is a house on the way to Lake Michigan... I keep meaning to take a photo of it and post it.... they have this sign that has about 20 different breeds of dogs on it... Labs, Chows, Cocker Spaniels, Pits, Rotties.... You name it, they breed it. It looks like a buffet style breeder/assembly line style. 

Makes me sick every time I pass that house.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Sprock, I love your picture on your posts. So true. Very touching. I'd like to get that as a poster.... any idea where I could find that picture for sale as a print?



Thanks!

I made it on photobucket. I just changed the color and added in the text.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's the's huge operations that would be able to afford excessive fees and licensing and all that, and the ethical small breeders not cutting corners would get put out, but I think something absolutely HAS to be done. It has to. 
Unfortunately, until people stop thinking of breeding as a "business" and not about the animals, we will get nowhere, and it's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

well for the goverment to really crack down on puppy mills and large scale breeding facilities would mean cracking down on factory farms
the conditions dogs are expected to live in are really no differnt then that of farm animals for slaughter.
and if they cracked down on factory farms we would not be able to produce and pump out the meat they way we are.

its really really sad but very true its not fare to say dogs deserve better then livestock-they are both living,breatheing feeling creatures.
and you know pigs are more intellegent then dogs so if you can imagine a dog mourning the loss of a family member imagine a mother pig having her piglets taken from her to be slaughterd while she listens.

sorry i hate the thought of mass produceing and containing any animal like that its so cruel and sad all i can imagine is them siting in those cages jsut waiting and waiting for help and it never comes...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Couldn't bans on having x amount of puppies from one facility work?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

just take these people out back and put a bullet through their heads.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

magicre said:


> just take these people out back and put a bullet through their heads.


Now your talkin my language.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Now your talkin my language.


see, this is why i'm never allowed to have a gun.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is these type of business that fill up the shelters with unwanted dogs. So many fingers are pointed at local breeders and I don't think it is warranted. They aren't the problem, they are the solution to the problem. Without them all we would have is puppy mills and a bunch of backyard breeders in for the money only selling sick dogs. 

In my old residents there was a breeder on my block. She had a ton of dogs in a house and yard that was just too small. The dogs never got out. Crap was all over the yard and people actually went to them for puppies? I was afraid I'd catch something if I walked to near that house. Of course all the calls to AC didn't do anything at all to help the dogs at first. I think they did finally end up doing something to get those dogs out because one day they were all gone.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats just awful!


----------

